# Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?



## Steinlaus (5. Apr. 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe mich hier in diesem Forum angemeldet weil ich Expertenrat benötige und hier vermutlich einige sind!

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Im November letzten Jahres habe ich meinen Garten gebaut und kurz entschloßen auch einen Teich. Der Teich hat ca. 50m³ Wasser und eine Tiefe von 1,70m in der Mitte ( 3mal abgetreppt) und ist gebaut mit Folie, Wasserbausteinen und Kies K16/32. 

Nach Fertigstellung mit Wasser gefüllt und stehen lassen. Fische, Wasserpflanzen und Technik fehlen noch. 

Nun ist der endlose Winter (hoffentlich) vorbei und die Frage nach der richtigen Filteranlage stellt sich. Wer kann mir helfen!?

Vielen Dank und grüße aus dem Westen


----------



## LotP (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

hi und willkommen hier

wichtigste fragen über die du zunächst mit dir selbst im klaren sein solltest sind:
welche fische sollen in den teich?
wie viel magst du für filter ausgeben (€) ?

erst dann lässt sich sinnvoll ein filter suchen,

dann stellen sich noch fragen wie:
wieviel zeit hast du den filter/teich zu reinigen/warten?
technik interessiert und gutes/ausreichendes werkzeug -> evtl selbstbau?


----------



## Nori (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

Kies und Wasserbausteine sind nicht gerade ideale Sachen im Teich wenn es um die Reinigung geht - das sollte man bei der Filterwahl und dem Besatz berücksichtigen.
Vergessen kannst bei der Größe schon mal alle größeren "Schuhkarton-Filter", die mit 50.000 Liter etc. angegeben sind.
Du bist mit 50.000 Litern in einem Bereich, wo man schon richtig Geld investieren muss.
Grundlegende Frage: Gepumpt oder, was eigentlich bei der Größe Standart sein sollte - Schwerkraftsystem?!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Tim E. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

Hallo,
was willst du ausgeben?
Welche und wie viel Fische sollen rein?
mit den Angaben kann ich dir und können auch andere dir besser helfen

Ich filtere mit einem 5-Kammer-Reihenvortex aus GFK und einer Bio-Filteranlage mit vorgeschaltetem Spaltsieb...


----------



## Steinlaus (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Fische sollen erst später rein, ich denke Koi habe mir noch gar keine konkreten Gedanken gemacht. 
Mir ist klar das die Filteranlage viereckig Geld kosten wird und ich möchte natürlich, wenn ich schon investiere, ein optimales Ergebniss haben. 
@Nori: sorry, keine Ahnung was im Teichbau ein Schwerkraftsystem ist!?

Ich wollte eine Tauchpumpe ( an einer Leine reingelegt um Wartungsfreundlich zu bleiben) zum Einsatz bringen...


----------



## Steinlaus (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

@LotP:

selbstbau kommt eher nicht zum tragen. schön währe möglichst kompakte bauweise


----------



## Tim E. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

Hallo,

Also möchtest du mit Pumpen arbeiten?
Ich selber habe auch keinen Bodenablauf...


----------



## Tim E. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

Noch ein par Fragen....

Wie viel Platz hättest du für eine Filteranlage?
Möchtest du diese über oder unter dem Wasserstand aufstellen?
Willst du das der Teich wie optimal 1mal in einer Stunde umgewälzt wird?
Wie stellst du dir die Reinigung deiner Anlage vor?


----------



## Steinlaus (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

@tim:
platz ist vorhanden. platzierung halb und halb wasserlinie wäre optimal! zum einen zum reinigen zum andere aus optischen gründen. über die reinigung der anlage habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine gedanken gemacht


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

Servus Steinlaus,

erst einmal :willkommen hier bei uns im Forum.

Eine Filterung ist nicht zwingend nötig, vielleicht möchtest Du ja auch einen relativ naturnahen
Teich, mit mäßigem Kleinfischbesatz, dies wäre dann durchaus ohne Filterung möglich.
Falls Du allerdings Kois oder ähnliche größere Fische einsetzen willst, dann wirst Du um
eine Filterung nicht umhin kommen, damit Du eine gute Wasserqualität hast.
Ich z. B. habe lediglich __ Moderlieschen drin und verzichte auf Technik, dafür hab ich auch
sehr viel Froschbesuch und auch __ Molche und unzählige Libellenarten fühlen sich in meinem
Teich wohl.
Diese Artenvielfalt wirst Du bei einem Koibesatz eher weniger haben.

LG Markus


----------



## Tim E. (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Hilferuf an Experten*

Hallo,

ok das ist schon mal was jetzt ist halt noch der Fischbestand wichtig. Was möchtest du und wie viel einsetzten?

Als reinigung wäre wenn dann am besten ein Ablauf mit Kugelhahn aber dazu dann mehr...


----------



## Joerg (5. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Steinlaus,
einen 50m³ Teich mit Koibesatz zu filtern ist nicht einfach aber durchaus günstig zu realisieren.
Dass du keinen Bodenablauf eingeplant hast um das Wasser mit wenig Aufwand zu filtern macht die Sache schon etwas schwieriger.

Soll der Filter erst mal für 1-3 Jahre reichen oder willst du eher langfristig planen?
Kurzfristig käme ein Spaltsieb und danach ein Bioteil in Frage.


----------



## Steinlaus (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo,

hier mal ein paar bilder zum derzeitigen stand


----------



## Steinlaus (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

wie gesagt bepflanzung, technik und fische fehlen noch... terrasse auch ( kommt aber jetzt wenn das wetter mal mitspielt)

auf einem bild sieht man ein gelbes drainagerohr und ein paar findlinge: hier soll die technik platziert werden.

zu den fischen:

es sollen möglichst pflegeleichte fische rein, bin auch nicht koi fixiert, fische die genügsam sind und sich auch nicht vermehren wie verrückt... das wasser sollte im endergebnis natürlich klar sein
@ moderlieschenking: erstmal danke für die nette begrüßung! wie verhalten sich den __ moderlieschen in bezug auf pflege und population?

allgemein:
im sommer möchte ich auch natürlich mal in den teich steigen zur abkühlung... das alles zusammen wäre perfekt.


----------



## Steinlaus (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

@jörg

danke für deinen beitrag und ich wollte den teich schon länger behalten!? wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo Steinlaus,



> wie verhalten sich den __ moderlieschen in bezug auf pflege und population?


Moderlieschen sind Schwarmfische und es sollten minimum 10 - 15 Fische sein.
Sie sind absolut pflegeleicht, da sie nicht unbedingt gefüttert werden müssen - ich mache
dies nur bei regnerischem Wetter ab und zu, ansonsten fressen sie Kleinstlebewesen im
Teich.
Bei mir haben sie sich im ersten Jahr relativ stark vermehrt, aus 20 wurden ca. 120.
Seitdem schaffe ich es im Teich so gut wie gar nicht mehr Nachwuchs zu bekommen.
Da die alteren Fische scheinbar die Jungfische fressen - auch andere Räuber wie Libellenlarven
sorgen dafür dass kaum Nachwuchs im Teich überlebt.
Ich ziehe seitdem jedes Jahr einen Teil in einer separaten Wanne auf, um eine einigermassen
ausgeglichene Mischung im Teich zu haben.
Mein Schwarm dürfte ca. 200 Fische haben, das ist sehr interresant zu beobachten, wenn
sich der ganze Schwarm bewegt.
Ausserdem springen sie im Sommer aus dem Wasser und fangen die Mücken.
Mückenlarven im Teich sind, dank meiner ML auch nicht vorhanden.

LG Markus


----------



## Steinlaus (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo markus,

danke danke für die antwort. habe mich weiter belesen hier und finde das system bodenfilter ganz interessant! kennst du dich damit aus? 

grüße aus dem westen, bodo


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Bodo,

nein ich habe keine Filterung.
Wie gesagt das entscheidende für die Wasserqualität ist der Nährstoffeintrag.
Gelangen viele Nährstoffe in den Teich, sei es weil Du Kois hast und diese viel fressen und
somit auch viel sch....en - gelangen automatisch viele Nährstoffe in den Teich.
Diese sollen ja irgendwie wieder gebunden werden, bzw. am besten gar nicht in den Teich
gelangen.
Ich habe mir deshalb Fische ausgesucht die so gut wie gar nicht gefüttert werden müssen -
deshalb gelangen auch sehr wenig Nährstoffe bei mir in den Teich.
Hast Du dann noch eine üppige Bepflanzung (z. B . __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt)
um nur einige zu nennen, so binden diese Pflanzen dann noch einen Großteil der Nährstoffe.

Den Laubeintrag vom Herbst keschere ich händisch raus.

Ich will Dir die Filterung nicht ausreden, ich will Dir nur aufzeigen, wenn man die
richtigen Fische einsetzt und dann auch noch vernünftig bepflanzt so ist durchaus ein
Betreiben eines Teiches mit Fischen und ohne Filter möglich.
Ich habe übrigens fast das ganze Jahr klares Wasser bis zum Boden ca. 1,3m.
Abgesehen von einer kurzen Algenblüte im Mai - Juni.

LG Markus


----------



## Steinlaus (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

mir geht es auch darum möglichst wenig von der grünen "schleimigen" alge im teich zu haben. vlt kannst du auf meine fotos sehen was ich meine, sieht im moment recht unschön aus und das möchte ich weitgehend vermeiden. 
kann ich __ moderlieschen auch ohne zu füttern halten mit einem filter? oder ziehe ich die nahrung damit raus?

hoffe die fragen erscheinen nicht zu dumm! bin echt blutiger anfänger aber dafür interessiert


----------



## Steinlaus (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

wäre das ein gutes produkt? 

OASE BioTec ScreenMatic SET 54000, Biotec 18 + Bitron 55 C+ AquaMax 16000

für ca. €1500,-

oder gehts auch günstiger?? bei gleicher leistung


----------



## Christine (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*



Steinlaus schrieb:


> mir geht es auch darum möglichst wenig von der grünen "schleimigen" alge im teich zu haben.



Hallo Steinlaus,

planst Du eigentlich auch Bepflanzung für Deinen Teich oder soll das so eine Kiesgrube bleiben?

Mit einer anständigen Bepflanzung hättest Du nämlich wesentlich weniger Probleme mit Algen, die natürlich im Augenblick völlig konkurrenzlos Deinen Teich bevölkern.

Und wenn Du tatsächlich nur ein ein paar __ Moderlieschen möchtest, können auch ein paar mehr sein, dann kannst Du Dir diese Filteranlage schenken. Das Geld sehe ich persönlich in Pflanzen wesentlich sinnvoller angelegt. Und dazu vielleicht eine kleine Wasserbewegung - Wasserfall oder so, damit es ein bisschen plätschert.

Wenn Du aber doch auf Koi aus bist, dann ist eine Filteranlage natürlich ein "Muss".
Moderlieschen kann man übrigens auch mit anderen Kleinfischen problemlos ergänzen - ich denke da an die genauso pflegeleichten Goldelritzen und Notropis chrosomus.


----------



## Nori (6. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Günstiger gehts immer - schon wenn man sich den überteuerten Preis für eine miesen PL-Strahler mit 55 Watt ansieht - der Oase-UVC ist keine 100 € Wert - und was verlangt Oase?
Den gleichen Effekt bekommst du mit einem T5-Strahler mit 40 Watt - und der kostet mit Edelstahlgehäuse ca. 120,- €.

Und beim Filter gehts weiter - Screenmatic mit Plastik-Siebfilter - toll - einen guten Compact-Sieve mit Edelstahl -Spaltsieb(!) gibts für 200,- €.

Generell muss man aber sagen, dass bei 50.000 Liter ein 55 Watt UVC schon viel zu klein ist  - genau wie der vorgeschlagene Filter.


Man muss halt wissen ob man "Markengeil" ist und ob alles recht stylisch in einer Schachtel verbaut sein soll (auch wenn es nicht so gut funktioniert wie einzelne Komponenten) - was bei dieser Größe eigentlich icht mehr machbar ist.

UVC sollte bestimmt ein 75 Watt T5 sein - eine separate Vorfiltrierung (Spaltsieb) eine mechamische Filtrierung (Matten) und dann 2 Kammern mit Biomedien wie z.B. __ Hel-X. - Sollte es dann noch in Richtung Koi gehen, sollte man den Gedanken an Trommelfilter (eventl. Vlieser) nicht aus den Augen lassen - dann bewegt sich allerdings die Sache in Richtung 2-3000 € alles zusammen.


Gruß Nori


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Bodo,

wie es Christine auch bereits geschrieben hat - investiere das Geld in Pflanzen, im
Frühjahr kannst Du hier im Forum oft für wenig Geld sehr viel Gutes ergattern.
Setze Dir ein paar kleine Fische rein und Du wirst sehen alles wird gut.
Ausser Du willst unbedingt Kois - dann kommst Du um eine Filterung nicht umhin.
Kois sind aber so was wie "Wasserschweine" und fressen sehr gerne alles an Planzen
was Du oft mühsam und teuer gekauft hast.
Überlege Dir einfach nochmal was Du willst.
Für die 1500 € was Du in einen Filter investieren willst hab ich meinen ganzen Teich
samt Bepflanzung und Natursteinmauer bekommen.

LG Markus


----------



## Steinlaus (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo,

also ich hab mich nun für __ kleinfische entschieden und ich werde euren rat annehmen erstmal mit einer bepflanzung arbeiten. welche ist die richtige bepflanzung und wie wird sie eingesetzt?

jetzt liegt perlkies drin 16/32 auch in den flachwasser bereichen und ist ca. 30cm tief. muss ich zur bepflanzung noch mutterboden oder etwas anderes einbringen?
oder werden die pflanzen im topf eingesetzt?
viele grüße


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Bodo,

nur keinen Mutterboden - im Mutterboden sind sehr viele Nährstoffe diese fördern wieder
das Algenwachstum.
Ich habe Sand genommen - ganz normalen Bausand mit Lehmanteil, die Nährstoffe kommen
von ganz alleine in den Teich bzw. sind ja schon drinnen.
Wie bereits schon beschrieben, als Unterwasserpflanzen sind bestens geeignet:
__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, Armleuchteralgen  -  2 - 3 Seerosen sorgen für eine
einigermassen gute Beschattung .
Achte darauf dass die Seerosen eher schwachwüchsig sind.
Als Uferbepflanzung eignen sich Wasserschwertlilien ( das sind gute Nährstoffzehrer)
von der Optik her bieten sich an :
__ Blutweiderich,__ Sumpfdotterblume, Pfeilblatt, Tannenwedel, __ Hechtkraut um nur einige zu
nennen.
Das ist oft Geschmacksache, da musst Du Dich selber informieren.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (7. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Hallo,

kluge Entscheidung. 

Markus hat eigentlich alles gesagt. 
Ergänzung zur Uferbepflanzung: Man rechnet 4 bis 5 Pflanzen pro Meter Uferlänge. Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen zählen nicht dazu.


----------



## Steinlaus (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo,

ich habe noch körnung 1mm - 6mm hier liegen (pflastersplitt) würde das auch gehen um die pflanzen einzusetzen? was denkt ihr

viele grüße

bodo


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo Bodo,
Split ist in meinen Augen nicht geeignet.

LG Markus


----------



## Christine (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Moin,

 das sehe ich wie Markus. Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß die Pflanzen, die sich ja in erster Linie verankern wollen, mit den scharfen Kanten Probleme kriegen.


----------



## Steinlaus (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo,

also das material verdichtet sich schon mit der zeit so das die pflanzen schon halt haben müssten. meine theorie war jetzt das der split die nährstoffe besser zu den wurzeln der pflanzen durchlässt.
hier noch bilder zum material und einen bereich der bepflanzt werden soll

grüße


----------



## Steinlaus (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo markus,
hallo christine,
ich würde gerne in den nächsten 2-3 wochen die bepflanzung beginnen. die flachwasserzonen sind jetzt ca.30cm tief als noch genügend volumen für den lehmhaltigen sand. muß ich noch wurzelschutz oder sowas einbringen? würde auch gern gräser oder __ schilf sowas in der art pflanzen. 

viele grüße bodo


----------



## Moderlieschenking (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Bodo,

also mit __ Schilf wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, in den Teich kein Chinaschilf pflanzen, das
macht Dir unter Umständen deine ganze Folie kaputt.
Ich habe ein Chinaschilf, aber das steht ca. 1m von meinem Teich weg, in einer Zinkwanne.
Auch __ Rohrkolben hab ich in einen separaten Eimer gepflanzt, damit er sich nicht so aus-
breitet.
Ich hab in meinem Ufergraben so eine undefinierte Grasart, die wuchert mir auch alles zu,
ich wäre froh, wenn ich diese nicht in meinem Teich hätte. Also bei Schilf und Grasarten
mit großer Vorsicht.
Was sich in meinen Augen immer gut macht ist Lampenputzergras, aber das kommt nicht
in den Teich sondern ist eine Randbepflanzung, aber das schiebt nach 3 Jahren auch schon
ganz schön an, auch Seggenarten kannst Du als Randbepflanzung hernehmen.
In den Teich würde ich nur __ Schwertlilien setzen.
Solche Sachen wie Rohrkolben kannst Du ja in einen schwarzen Eimer in den Teich setzen,
die gibt es in den Baumärkten für 1 €, dann gehst Du auf Nummer Sicher.

LG Markus


----------



## Steinlaus (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

vielen dank für deinen rat, werde mich dann mal auf die suche nach pflanzen begeben

viele grüße

bodo


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

Hi Bodo,
wenn du etwas Geduld hast sind bald viele Teichbesitzer am Auslichen.
Ich gebe jedes Jahr Unmengen an Teichpflanzen kostenlos an Abholer ab, da die sich stark vermehren, wenn es ihnen gut geht.
Bei den Fischen ist es ähnlich. Viele geben Überbestände gerne ab.


----------



## Steinlaus (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Welchen Filter brauche ich für meinen Teich?*

hallo jörg,

habe mal im flohmarkt eine anfrage reingestellt, bis jetzt eher eine magere reaktion.

möglicherweise auch noch zu früh, allerdings habe ich auch zeit und bau den teich mit ruhe weiter

viele grüße

bodo


----------

